# A felon can still bowhunt, right?



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

I asked one of my uncles today how come he never hunts. He said he used to and he loved it but then he got convicted of a felony when he was 18 (Breaking in a garage) he's not 38 and a changed man. He regrets not being able to hunt because of course he cant have a gun. I said "What about bowhunting" he didnt think he was allowed to do that either. Correct me if im wrong, but he can still own a bow and hunt with it right?


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I'm not sure about other states, but here in New Mexico a felon can hunt with a bow. It is illegal to carry a gun, but they can use bows to hunt.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes, he can bowhunt.

He might be able to hunt with a muzzleloader too.

It is not classified as a firearm by the government.


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

Really? Anyone else know if he can hunt with a muzzle loader?


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

That is up to the individual states. Read the laws.


----------



## minnow (Mar 2, 2006)

Give your local conservation officer a call, he can answer for your particular state. Here in WI I _think_ felons can bowhunt.


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Never been in a state where a felon cant use a bow and some states allow smoke poles.

Maine is one such state


----------



## HMSChuck (May 20, 2006)

*Muzzleloader*

I would think that a felon could hunt with both a bow and a muzzleloader because, as previously stated, the BATF does not classify either one as a firearm.


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

Can *not* bowhunt in CA if convicted of a felony.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

Depends on the state Boom, gonna have to check it out for yours.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

This is the kind of thread that should have been handled in PMs. PETA loves when people talk about how felons are allowed to hunt. daniel you should call a warden near where you live and ask the mods to delete this thread, nothing good can come of it.


----------



## mydoghouse (Aug 5, 2005)

just a wunderin,,,,,,this happened 20 years ago,no?,,,,If he wants I'm sure he can apply for a pardon and git rid of the mark,,,,,,,,go online and check out your state regs on bowhunting,,I do belive he'll be alright,,good luck


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

he might be able to get an expungement

some states ban ex cons from owning "deadly weapons"


----------



## Flix (Nov 30, 2004)

This is a state by state issue, but generally what a felon loses are his right to possess a fierarm, so he consequently cannot hunt with one. Unless the state has gone further and specifically listed "hunting" as a priviledge taken away from felons, or made it illegal for felons to possess bows & arrows, they still possess the "right" to bowhunt to the same extent that any other citizen can. 

Exceptions may exist for game law violations in which loss of hunting priviledges is part of the penalty. 

-- FLIX


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

vermonster13 said:


> This is the kind of thread that should have been handled in PMs. PETA loves when people talk about how felons are allowed to hunt. daniel you should call a warden near where you live and ask the mods to delete this thread, nothing good can come of it.



This doesnt need to be handled in PM's. I dont tip toe around, or even pay attention to PETA.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

if it was not a violent felony who cares ... in oregon you can hunt with a black powder rifle or a bow ... screw the furries do I care what they think ? HELL NO


----------



## WIbow (Nov 10, 2004)

vermonster13 said:


> This is the kind of thread that should have been handled in PMs. PETA loves when people talk about how felons are allowed to hunt. daniel you should call a warden near where you live and ask the mods to delete this thread, nothing good can come of it.


Boy aren't we the almighty,wow man. I am a felon and explain to me why I "shouldn't" be able to hunt...I honestly don't understand why you would suggest this thread be deleted. The man asked a serious question and wants an answer.

In WI you can no longer hunt with a muzzleloader but are totally allowed with bow. After awhile in this state you can ask for a pardon from the governor.
I will be in the process of doing this myself.

Daniel,just ignore vermont as he obviously has his mind made up already about
"felons" and is paranoid about PETA and what they think. 

I personally like this thread and it should be discussed!


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

Daniel BOOM said:


> I asked one of my uncles today how come he never hunts. He said he used to and he loved it but then he got convicted of a felony when he was 18 (Breaking in a garage) he's not 38 and a changed man. He regrets not being able to hunt because of course he cant have a gun. I said "What about bowhunting" he didnt think he was allowed to do that either. Correct me if im wrong, but he can still own a bow and hunt with it right?



depending on the state, yes he can for sure. Gear him up and take him hunting. 

It's not considered a firarm, 

sort of like you don't have to necessarily check in a bow as a firearm when traveling.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

I don't think it's something that needs to be tiptoed around either! In fact, one of my bowhunting buddies has a felony conviction but one that I can truly admire. He found out another man was sleeping with his fiance so he beat him half to death! Should be legal, in my humble opion, and certainly shouldn't keep a man from bowhunting!


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Who gives a rats azz what PETA thinks? In WI, felons can definately bowhunt. A good friend of mine is a felon, and he is now a clean law abiding dude who is also a great bowhunter.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

Cornfed said:


> I don't think it's something that needs to be tiptoed around either! In fact, one of my bowhunting buddies has a felony conviction but one that I can truly admire. He found out another man was sleeping with his fiance so he beat him half to death! Should be legal, in my humble opion, and certainly shouldn't keep a man from bowhunting!



completely agree. If we as hunters can't portray the real us and keep lolly gagging around like they have formed us to act already, then things are going downhill.


heck yes, he can BOWHUNT, and so should every other hunter who has that one mistakenly or past commited felon who still has the desire to hit the woods bow in hand.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't think it's just a state by state basis but rather a CASE by CASE basis. My neices husband has a felony drug conviction from 5 years ago. He never did any jail time....got probation and has straightened the ship. In his case he cannot use a gun, bow, or even a knife for that matter! I believe any possession of these breaks his probation and is a felony in itself that sends him directly to jail. That's just his case....I know others differ within this state.


----------



## Todd1700 (Dec 22, 2002)

Here in Alabama I know that a bow would be okay and I think that a black powder rifle is okay as well but I will have to double check the latter.


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

As far as felons not being able to hunt, its like my uncle said. YOu get caught driving on suspended liscense 3 times its a felony. Now, you shouldnt be driving on suspended, but I dont think you shouldnt be able to hunt over it.


----------



## Flix (Nov 30, 2004)

Them Duke boys were limited to bow and arrow because they wuz on probation, at least for outhouse season!

-- FLIX


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

FULLTIMEHUNTER said:


> I don't think it's just a state by state basis but rather a CASE by CASE basis. My neices husband has a felony drug conviction from 5 years ago. He never did any jail time....got probation and has straightened the ship. In his case he cannot use a gun, bow, or even a knife for that matter! I believe any possession of these breaks his probation and is a felony in itself that sends him directly to jail. That's just his case....I know others differ within this state.



I was at a sentencing yesterday ( minor league-selling hamburger as ground sirloin-still a federal felony). THe judge put the guy on probation for two years and specifically told him that DURING probation he couldn't own a gun-guess what-once you have a felony you can never own a gun again except for certain very limited circumstances.

he was told he couldn't own any "deadly weapons"

its a gray area for hunting with bows-and different states have different rules
there is no FEDERAL implication in bows like there are for guns that "move in interstate commerce"


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

Daniel BOOM said:


> I asked one of my uncles today how come he never hunts. He said he used to and he loved it but then he got convicted of a felony when he was 18 (Breaking in a garage) he's not 38 and a changed man. He regrets not being able to hunt because of course he cant have a gun. I said "What about bowhunting" he didnt think he was allowed to do that either. Correct me if im wrong, but he can still own a bow and hunt with it right?



Depends on the state. In Wisconsin he can bow hunt. Might be able to muzzle loader hunt, too, but I am not sure. I know the Feds don't consider muzzle loaders a firearm ... not sure about Wisconsin.


----------



## Flix (Nov 30, 2004)

Jim C said:


> . . . there is no FEDERAL implication in bows like there are for guns that "move in interstate commerce"



Why? Bows certainly move in interstate commerce every bit as much as firearms do. 

Never mind. Between the Commerce Clause and the Necessarry and Proper Clause, the whole damn thing has been turned on its head.  

-- FLIX


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Flix said:


> Why? Bows certainly move in interstate commerce every bit as much as firearms do.
> 
> Never mind. Between the Commerce Clause and the Necessarry and Proper Clause, the whole damn thing has been turned on its head.
> 
> -- FLIX


right you are-it was FDR trying to ban guns that required a rape of the commerce clause.

almost every federal indictment I have seen (a few thousand) requires for gun crimes (ie felon in possession) a statement that the gun or ammo moved in IC


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

I may be totally wrong here, but I believe that there is a process that you can petition the Fed Govt to get your record cleared after staying clean for a number of years after completing you "Debt to society". Bunches of Federal Forms and lots of lawyers fees to deal with. 

And no, I don't know first hand.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

FULLTIMEHUNTER said:


> I don't think it's just a state by state basis but rather a CASE by CASE basis. My neices husband has a felony drug conviction from 5 years ago. He never did any jail time....got probation and has straightened the ship. In his case he cannot use a gun, bow, or even a knife for that matter! I believe any possession of these breaks his probation and is a felony in itself that sends him directly to jail. That's just his case....I know others differ within this state.




if it's not state to state then it has to do with time after the felony was commited or yes the possilby the nature of the crime.

My buddy called the sheriffs office and asked and the DNR just to make sure everything was completely going to go good.

Guess I shouldn't say Heck yes he can hunt, definitely should check with the courts first thing.


----------



## Flix (Nov 30, 2004)

hockeyref said:


> I may be totally wrong here, but I believe that there is a process that you can petition the Fed Govt to get your record cleared after staying clean for a number of years after completing you "Debt to society". Bunches of Federal Forms and lots of lawyers fees to deal with.
> 
> And no, I don't know first hand.



Actually, it is a state issue. Whether it is available and how to proceed will vary from state to state. In WA, you may petition a judge to reinstate your possessory rights after several years of being a model citizen. 

-- FLIX


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

I know in Missouri you can use a bow as a convicted felon. A drunk felon told me so.


----------



## Bassmaster (Feb 24, 2006)

In Texas a weapon is a weapon no exceptions!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

2 Ultras said:


> Who gives a rats azz what PETA thinks? In WI, felons can definately bowhunt. A good friend of mine is a felon, and he is now a clean law abiding dude who is also a great bowhunter.


I agree Those Peta pukes have no significance. They are nothing more than invertebrate gut piles that have no place in modern day society.


----------



## Tom D (Feb 8, 2005)

I should also add that a number of states have a "first offender" provision. A few of the other posts on this thread have pointed it out. Check to see if yours does. As the other posts said, non-violent offenders can have their record erased and rights re-instated if they have behaved themselves after their probation period ended.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that felons could hunt with muzzleloaders but they had to be primitive ones that use flintlock as the source of ignition. I don't believe they can use modern day smoke poles that use the 209 ignition etc.


TEXAS


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Yes, here in Ohio, a felon can own a bow, not sure about muzzleloaders though.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

*Here's the Law in MI*

750.224f Possession of firearm by person convicted of felony; circumstances; penalty; applicability of section to expunged or set aside conviction; “felony” and “specified felony” defined. 

Sec. 224f.

(1) Except as provided in subsection (2), a person convicted of a felony shall not possess, use, transport, sell, purchase, carry, ship, receive, or distribute a firearm in this state until the expiration of 3 years after all of the following circumstances exist:

(a) The person has paid all fines imposed for the violation.

(b) The person has served all terms of imprisonment imposed for the violation.

(c) The person has successfully completed all conditions of probation or parole imposed for the violation.

(2) A person convicted of a specified felony shall not possess, use, transport, sell, purchase, carry, ship, receive, or distribute a firearm in this state until all of the following circumstances exist:

(a) The expiration of 5 years after all of the following circumstances exist:

(i) The person has paid all fines imposed for the violation.

(ii) The person has served all terms of imprisonment imposed for the violation.

(iii) The person has successfully completed all conditions of probation or parole imposed for the violation.

(b) The person's right to possess, use, transport, sell, purchase, carry, ship, receive, or distribute a firearm has been restored pursuant to section 4 of Act No. 372 of the Public Acts of 1927, being section 28.424 of the Michigan Compiled Laws.

(3) A person who possesses, uses, transports, sells, purchases, carries, ships, receives, or distributes a firearm in violation of this section is guilty of a felony, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 5 years, or a fine of not more than $5,000.00, or both.

(4) This section does not apply to a conviction that has been expunged or set aside, or for which the person has been pardoned, unless the expunction, order, or pardon expressly provides that the person shall not possess a firearm.

(5) As used in this section, “felony” means a violation of a law of this state, or of another state, or of the United States that is punishable by imprisonment for 4 years or more, or an attempt to violate such a law.

(6) As used in subsection (2), “specified felony” means a felony in which 1 or more of the following circumstances exist:

(i) An element of that felony is the use, attempted use, or threatened use of physical force against the person or property of another, or that by its nature, involves a substantial risk that physical force against the person or property of another may be used in the course of committing the offense.

(ii) An element of that felony is the unlawful manufacture, possession, importation, exportation, distribution, or dispensing of a controlled substance.

(iii) An element of that felony is the unlawful possession or distribution of a firearm.

(iv) An element of that felony is the unlawful use of an explosive.

(v) The felony is burglary of an occupied dwelling, or breaking and entering an occupied dwelling, or arson.


----------



## Horitexan (Feb 16, 2006)

Bassmaster said:


> In Texas a weapon is a weapon no exceptions!


I've been told otherwise by Police Officers, a Texas Ranger and a Texas Dept. of Parks & Wildlife Lieutenant- all of whom I hunt with and are well aware of my very long-past feloneous transgressions. 

---End of response to Quote.

A felon SHOULD be able to petition the ATF to have his right to posses a firearm re-instated (after all, the procedure existshowever the Congress in all it's infinate lack of wisdom has failed to fund the program to follow through on such requests. So, even though the system is in place for felons to regain their right, under certain circumstances, they can't because of this lack of funding. Lovely, huh?

What's with the overwhelming fear of PETA that would lead one of us to suggest we hide the discussion of felons hunting in some deep dark hole so that PETA wouldn't catch wind of it? Sheeeeesh! Is there something SO wrong with someone who has commited a past indescretion and paid their debt partaking in our country's oldest sport/form of recreation? I don't think so and apparantly neither do most of the members of AT, THANKFULLY! All a suggestion like that does is lend credence to the utter nonsense that those people (PETA) espouse. If you're that afraid of them, I'd say you don't hold our sport, or any form of hunting for that matter, in very high regard. Otherwise you'd be a lot more confident of our ability, and a community, to withstand the insignificant and petty attacks of an organization considered by the general public to be nothing more than a bunch of whackos. C'mon- don't let them scare you.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

No hunting in CO. At least not with anything that may be classified as a weapon.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

BO HNTR said:


> Can *not* bowhunt in CA if convicted of a felony.




how do they even have a bow season if a felon cant use a bow?


----------



## docteur (Aug 14, 2003)

I would suggest that you call a judge's office and get some kind of official legal opinion rather than relying on the uneducated opinions of us bowhunters. Even the opinions of lawyers might be a bit suspect unless the laws are written with specificity relative to bows or muzzleloaders. Chances are pretty good that the laws are not that specific and need a bit of legal interpretation. It certainly is something that you would not want to be mistaken about.

Doc


----------



## ibowhuntaz (Jun 17, 2005)

Its not necessarily a state issue, a felony is a Federal issue when it comes to firearms. What you need to check is the federal laws. They include firearms as well as any other dangerous weapons.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ibowhuntaz said:


> Its not necessarily a state issue, a felony is a Federal issue when it comes to firearms. What you need to check is the federal laws. They include firearms as well as any other dangerous weapons.


anyone with a state or federal felony conviction NORMALLY cannot possess a firearm-under the odious Lautenberg amendment, anyone with a domestic violence misdemeanor became a "prohibitied person" (meaning someone who pled out slapping their son for smoking weed 15 years ago retroactively lost their rights when the lautenberg amendment was passed by the dem controlled senate)


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

*This is an answer from a CO on my HUNTING INDIANA website..*

*The question was - * “Can a felon legally hunt during firearms season provided he is using a muzzleloader, inline or traditional?”

*The CO’s answer –* “A muzzleloader is considered a firearm per state statute. Therefore a person who has been convicted of a crime that falls under the "serious violent felony" statute, may not use or possess a muzzleloader.”

http://huntingindiana.proboards52.com/index.cgi?board=coanswers&action=display&thread=1131883104

*After more research the same CO posted..*

“I have contacted some people to get more information on the Felons and muzzleloaders scenario. To add to the other post I've been told that all felons are not permitted to possess a muzzleloader if it uses modern components such as a 209 primer or black powder substitute.”

http://huntingindiana.proboards52.com/index.cgi?board=coanswers&action=display&thread=1132090732

*Sounds like a NON - "serious violent felony” felon can use black powder and #11 caps. 

DB,

I would sure have your friend look into it if he wants to hunt with a muzzleloader.

IMHO – If a felon was convicted of a non-violent felony then he should still be able to own a “real” gun.*


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

sean said:


> how do they even have a bow season if a felon cant use a bow?



We don't. We hunt in Oregon. See ya out there.


----------



## zb123 (Apr 27, 2006)

This is one way that the liberal gun activist and animal rights nuts in congress and our judicial system play the game. If I remember right it is not illegal but lots of parole officers put in stipulations saying that you can not own anything that shoots a projectial. Its just another way they try to fight hunters. I know this cause my little brother was just released and he asked about bowhunting.


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

sean said:


> how do they even have a bow season if a felon cant use a bow?


Hey Boom hope the law works out in your uncles favor buddy:thumbs_up I couldn't imagine not being able to hunt


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

Daniel BOOM said:


> As far as felons not being able to hunt, its like my uncle said. YOu get caught driving on suspended liscense 3 times its a felony. Now, you shouldnt be driving on suspended, but I dont think you shouldnt be able to hunt over it.


I was stopped once and given a ticket for tinted windows on my mustang, cop told me if I didn't remove the tint and was ticketed again it would be a class C felony. Maybe the class of felony has a lot to do with what one can and cannot do/own. Just a guess.


----------



## BCPerry (Nov 7, 2005)

Can in GA.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

*Florida*

http://myfwc.com/hunting/handbook/handbook05.htm#6
*Use of firearms by felons:* It is illegal in Florida for convicted felons to possess firearms, including muzzleloading guns, unless they have had their civil rights restored by the state's Clemency Board or the gun qualifies as an antique firearm under Florida statute 790.001(1). Properly licensed convicted felons may hunt with bows or crossbows during hunting seasons when such devices are legal for taking game.

This is how it is in Florida

Have him ck into getting his Civil Rights restored.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Jim C said:


> I was at a sentencing yesterday ( minor league-selling hamburger as ground sirloin-still a federal felony). The judge put the guy on probation for two years and specifically told him that DURING probation he couldn't own a gun-guess what-once you have a felony you can never own a gun again except for certain very limited circumstances.


How they love to change your future. In VA we had a retro-active law (go figure?) that if you ever had a domestic assault charge you also lost your gun rights - even if it was a misdemeanor. Wasn't funny when some of the boys in blue lost their job. Oops...... someone didn't think of all the options on that law! Or maybe they did ! LOL
We had all these people that say 5 years ago were going through a nasty divorce and the X pressed some BS charges and you said "ok" to make it go away thinking it was a misdemeanor and wouldn't hurt you. Were they ever wrong.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*MuzzleLoaders -*

That's a good one..... 

If you're a felon in *some* states you can not own/posses any type of weapon...All depends on the state! I find it hard to believe you can have a muzzle stuffer and not a bow as a felon....


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Cornfed said:


> I don't think it's something that needs to be tiptoed around either! In fact, one of my bowhunting buddies has a felony conviction but one that I can truly admire. He found out another man was sleeping with his fiance so he beat him half to death! Should be legal, in my humble opion, and certainly shouldn't keep a man from bowhunting!


 I agree.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

You can in Texas.

My best friend got a DWI and lost his priveledges to rifle hunt. Guy loved to hunt, so he got into bowhunting. He got me into it as well. I'll always thank the guy for that. The bowhunting.....not the DWI. :tongue:


----------



## mugs68 (Dec 29, 2010)

yes it is state by state what state do you live in. obama wants to make it illegal for felons to have any weapons that is crazy. Iam a father with four kids Ihunt to put food on my table.me and my childern are avide bow hunters.the I had given a girl a ride I had no idea she had cocaine in her wallet in her purse we got pulled over they searched her and found it because I had a pryer drug charge for pot and she was in my car they charged me this was twenty years ago and I got hit with a felony Ihave been drug free for twenty years and now a buisness owner Ithink the law should be if you have been convicted of a violent felony or used a weapon inyour crime


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

He can bowhunt.
Some states allow u to get the record expunged and some dont.
Some states even allow felons to use black power


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

robertyb said:


> That is up to the individual states. Read the laws.


I agree.............


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

You guys realize this thread is more than 5 years old......


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

mn5503 said:


> You guys realize this thread is more than 5 years old......


 Minor details...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

What ever happened to Daniel? He made a lot of noise around here for a while....


----------



## ronnieb (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a friend that is a retired federal probation / parole officer.
Yes, the man can bowhunt. No, he cannot use a black powder weapon.
Federal law is: A convicted felon cannot possess a weapon that 
fires a projectile by means of explosion. Black powder guns go bang.
And federal firearms law trumps state law. Everywhere.

If caught, he will be looking at a 5 yr. mandatory minimum sentence
if the feds decide to pick up the case.


Ronnie


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

willie said:


> Yes, he can bowhunt.
> 
> He might be able to hunt with a muzzleloader too.
> 
> It is not classified as a firearm by the government.


Not in KY!


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I was going to bring up the point that losing the right to hunt with a gun might deter a person to not commit a felony, then I thought about it and realized a felony committing person doesn't think that way.


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

I am sure that felons can bowhunt in CT. Most states are similar, but check. I also know that there is a process to get your record expunged. There are some requirements, but it's definitely possible. If he was able to get his record expunged, he would no longer be considered a felon. Check it out.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

BO HNTR said:


> Can *not* bowhunt in CA if convicted of a felony.


yes you can


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

mydoghouse said:


> just a wunderin,,,,,,this happened 20 years ago,no?,,,,If he wants I'm sure he can apply for a pardon and git rid of the mark,,,,,,,,go online and check out your state regs on bowhunting,,I do belive he'll be alright,,good luck


This is correct for my state. If it was a non violent offense I believe a pardon can be applied for after all probation and restitutions are finished. I personally know a guy that was in the same situation and the local sheriff office helped him go through the procedure. Pardon wass granted and he can now hunt with a firearm. Probably each state has it's own guidelines.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

WIbow said:


> Boy aren't we the almighty,wow man. I am a felon and explain to me why I "shouldn't" be able to hunt...I honestly don't understand why you would suggest this thread be deleted. The man asked a serious question and wants an answer.
> 
> In WI you can no longer hunt with a muzzleloader but are totally allowed with bow. After awhile in this state you can ask for a pardon from the governor.
> I will be in the process of doing this myself.
> ...


I agree, "Felon" doesn't always mean anything. In MN, it can be getting too many DUIs or something else completely non-violent. I've heard of a guy who received a felony conviction and had to register as a sex offender for mooning a kid. And as the OP stated, this was for something over 20 years ago.

To the OP: Your uncle can also petition a judge to regain his right to bear arms to be able to hunt with a shotgun/rifle as well. I'm not sure how this is done as I don't know anyone that has done this, but I do know that it is possible. Best bet there would be to talk to a lawyer.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

In Maine if he takes the hunter safety course he can hunt. So I guess it depends on which state your in. Mel


----------



## muzzyguy16 (Jul 28, 2007)

Pretty sure you can here in oklahoma


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

I found this with an internet search...



> Following a state or federal conviction for a felony offense, the loses certain constitutional rights, including the right to vote, the right to run for public office and the right to bear arms. By applying for a restoration of rights, a convicted felon may have his rights to vote and run for public office restored, however, the right to bear arms is seldom restored.
> 
> 
> Hunting License
> ...


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

In Ohio a felon can hunt with primitive weapons.I have a buddy who had a felony drug conviction from twenty years ago.he is a changed man with a great job and family.last yearvhe applied to have the felony charge taken off his record and was successful in doing so


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i called the ohio division of wildlife about this and was told yes on bows and no on muzzleloaders. i also was told i could vote by the board of elections. i was on the merry wanna. sometimes i still wanna.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Depends on what type of felony it was also. Here in Indiana my nieces husband is a felon, cannot hunt with a M/L because the type of felony. He hunts with me. I talked to a lawyer and researched and found a list of the types of felonies that won't allow M/L. Crossbows too, in some instances.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

mn5503 said:


> What ever happened to Daniel? He made a lot of noise around here for a while....[/QUOTE
> I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

in Michigan,felons can buy and use Muzzleloaders and Archery equipment. both considered primitive weapons and are not considered firearms. but,yes,its a state to state issue and shouldn't have been put on here. a call to an attorney,local PD,or courthouse would've netted the same info. and also,if its been 7yrs and he kept a clean nose,he can petition the convicting court and get the felony esponged(sp?) so its abolished from public record and restoring his right to keep and bare arms


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

willie said:


> *This is an answer from a CO on my HUNTING INDIANA website..*
> 
> *The question was - * “Can a felon legally hunt during firearms season provided he is using a muzzleloader, inline or traditional?”
> 
> ...


You are correct Willie, last time we talked about it is when I did my research about my nieces' husband, serious violent felony applied. One can go through the process of getting back their gun rights, though it seldom occurs. if one is a felon RESEARCH your situation VERY WELL. Guys have ended up back in jail because a friend told they could hunt with particular weapon.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

A felon can bowhunt here in michigan


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

So a felon can't own a firearm? But can they barrow one?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

170p&ywhitail said:


> So a felon can't own a firearm? But can they barrow one?


Im pretty sure they cant be in possession of one. Telling a LEO that I borrowed it will not fly.


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the Dukes of Hazard theory. Bo and Luke Duke had to use a bow and arrow because they were convicted, wrongly by Roscoe P. Coltrane. So yes a felon can use a bow in Hazzard County...


----------



## BaxMaine (Oct 27, 2009)

I know someone in the same situation, and he can bowhunt.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

In Wisconsin he could bow hunt and use a muzzle loader as long as it is not an Encore style which uses interchangeable barrels and is classified a firearm. Also a felon will be charged in any state if he/she is in possession of a firearm weather it is theirs or not.

Matt


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

In MN muzzle loaders are not considered a firearm. When i bought mine there was absolutely NO paperwork. I was shocked...being how MN is the land of no fun! I asked why and he said not a firearm, walked right out the door with it. No expert, but I would assume this means a felon can hunt with one.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just took my 13 yo daughter to get her hunter safety card earlier this year. And the instructor said you have to fire the gun 10 times and pass the gun handling part to obtain your certificate. But felons cant even handle firearms so they cant take the test which means they cant hunt if they didnt have a hunter safety card prior to the felony charge. 

Sounds like a crazy catch-22.


----------



## BlkdOutZ7Xtreme (Apr 25, 2011)

Skeptic said:


> I don't think it's just a state by state basis but rather a CASE by CASE basis. My neices husband has a felony drug conviction from 5 years ago. He never did any jail time....got probation and has straightened the ship. In his case he cannot use a gun, bow, or even a knife for that matter! I believe any possession of these breaks his probation and is a felony in itself that sends him directly to jail. That's just his case....I know others differ within this state.


If he is on probation then he can't have a weapon in his possession and I'm sure all 50 states are the same on that rule. When he is off probation unless the state has a rule against it then he should be able to hunt some way. 

I agree about peta, like they don't have felons and people who commit misdemeanor crimes in their group.


----------



## indiana boy (Mar 12, 2007)

In Indiana he can bowhunt. No questions asked. As far as possessing a ML if he was convicted of a serious violent crime there is no way he could. His best best would be to contact the prosecutor in the county that he was convicted in.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

A family member of mine is on probation for a misdemeanor and until he's off probation he may not have ANY weapon in his posession except a pocketknife to use for fishing. We're in PA and that's what his PO told him. Every state is probably different.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

mn5503 said:


> What ever happened to Daniel? He made a lot of noise around here for a while....


Yeah, he made quite an impact in his brief stay. Amazing guy, really; one day he was new to archery and here asking questions about draw length, how cams work, "what's considered a good group?", etc., 2 weeks later he was giving advice on strings and cables, broadhead selection, how to overcome target panic and the advantages of a 3 track cam system. Astonishing man.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

In Arkansas you can have a bow but no sort of release with a trigger on it. Just shoot back tension is what I say.


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

mugs68 said:


> yes it is state by state what state do you live in. obama wants to make it illegal for felons to have any weapons that is crazy. Iam a father with four kids Ihunt to put food on my table.me and my childern are avide bow hunters.the I had given a girl a ride I had no idea she had cocaine in her wallet in her purse we got pulled over they searched her and found it because I had a pryer drug charge for pot and she was in my car they charged me this was twenty years ago and I got hit with a felony Ihave been drug free for twenty years and now a buisness owner Ithink the law should be if you have been convicted of a violent felony or used a weapon inyour crime


Thats why you shouldn't give Paris Hilton a ride anywhere!


----------



## cope113 (Apr 18, 2011)

187 BOWHUNTER said:


> yes you can


 Ditto


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

not sure


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

WRONG!

There are a number of states that allow a felon to possess and use a muzzle loader.
ALSO...
Federal does not trump state!.
States rights...ever hear of that phrase?
Do you know that a state sheriff can throw a federal law enforcement agent in jail or ban that agent from his jurisdiction?
NO....I guess you didnt!.

This is why you cant trust what you read on the net.



ronnieb said:


> I have a friend that is a retired federal probation / parole officer.
> Yes, the man can bowhunt. No, he cannot use a black powder weapon.
> Federal law is: A convicted felon cannot possess a weapon that
> fires a projectile by means of explosion. Black powder guns go bang.
> ...


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

tiny52 said:


> WRONG!
> 
> There are a number of states that allow a felon to possess and use a muzzle loader.
> ALSO...
> ...


Pretty sure it does.

THE SUPREMACY CLAUSE
Article. VI. 
This Constitution, and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, shall be the supreme Law of the Land; and the Judges in every State shall be bound thereby, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's one for you fellas, I went to a gun shop to obtain some more ammo, I had my cousin with me who is a twice convicted felon for drinking related convictions, he talked to the owner of the shop a bit and the next thing I know he is purchasing a pistol, they call in for his check.... it comes back ok and he walks out with a new pistol, now he has bought quite a few in the couple years since that happened , and all at shops and all with the legal call in check.................


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

K&K said:


> Pretty sure it does.


Nope.

If federal law trumped state law, there every state would be under federal regulation.
Remember....the united states still invokes states rights.
If every state were under federal jurisdiction the united states would be an empire such as china.
We dont want that....now do we?


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

tiny52 said:


> Nope.
> 
> If federal law trumped state law, there every state would be under federal regulation.
> Remember....the united states still invokes states rights.
> ...



Well thats how it's written


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

He can hunt in Ohio with a bow and muzzleloader.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

vermonster13 said:


> This is the kind of thread that should have been handled in PMs. PETA loves when people talk about how felons are allowed to hunt. daniel you should call a warden near where you live and ask the mods to delete this thread, nothing good can come of it.


Why wouldnt a felon not be able to hunt if they are free? I would love to talk to peta about it. Unless it was a violent gun reason. Have a friend that cant own a pellet gun cause it shoots over 750 fps cause he killed someone in a car accident 15 years ago. He was drunk and it was wrong but what does it have to do with guns?


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

In NC a felon can hunt with a bow, or a muzzle loader.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

He can own a bow, probably not a ML but he can own a high power compressed air rifle. Some of those can take down deer sized game.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Zombie thread....


----------



## K&K (Aug 10, 2010)

BowHuntnKY said:


> Zombie thread....


Yeah been going for almost 6 years now lol


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Daniel BOOM said:


> This doesnt need to be handled in PM's. I dont tip toe around, or even pay attention to PETA.


I fully agree with the tip toeing. And I understand that you might be curious about what other places do BUT I would think it would be just as easy and alot more accurate to contact some official in your state than the replies from the rest of the world. I didn't mean to be ugly but it is sort of like folks posting on here asking what an out of state license cost.:darkbeer:


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

In PA he could use a muzzleloader as well


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

It would depend on the state.Many electronicly check now and he would not be allowed to purchase a license.A muzzle loader is still a fire arm.I had a guy sent back to prison a couple years ago because a under cover warden saw him hold a muzzle loader.I read the court transcript myself when I doubted what he was sent back for.He was working as a hunting guide.The original judge allowed him to be around weapons but not use them because of his profession.It cost him another year in prison.


----------



## katman195 (Nov 25, 2009)

Jim C said:


> I was at a sentencing yesterday ( minor league-selling hamburger as ground sirloin-still a federal felony). THe judge put the guy on probation for two years and specifically told him that DURING probation he couldn't own a gun-guess what-once you have a felony you can never own a gun again except for certain very limited circumstances.
> 
> he was told he couldn't own any "deadly weapons"
> 
> While on probation they can limit "deadly weapon possession". Just like they can say no booze. Once off probation they (felons) can own bows and no one can say otherwise unless it's a state law, in your goofy state. California maybe.


----------



## dagenius69 (Jun 13, 2011)

tiny52 said:


> Nope.
> 
> If federal law trumped state law, there every state would be under federal regulation.
> Remember....the united states still invokes states rights.
> ...


Wow thats a good one. So if NY passed a law that said everyone in NY must be a catholic, that's ok because a state law trumps the constitution? You might want to go back and reread the constitution.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

My brother is and does. Dont ask dont tell, it works for more than just the military.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

I would have to agree with Congress that felons, no matter what the crime, should not be allowed to own guns. However, when you are convicted of a felony the judge usually states you are no longer allowed to possess a firearm or any other dangerous weapon. I would suggest you have him contact his local ATF office and speak with one of the Agents. Get the persons name and ask the questions. Write it all down so you can provide the information if he gets in a jam. He should be able to hunt with a bow AND a muzzleloader. He could also shoot certain antique firearms that do not fall into the classification of a firearm by the ATF. He also needs to be mindful of state law as well. He can do it, he just has to take the necessary steps to protect himself from a prosecution.


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

he can bowhunt, but he cannot carry a firearm which includes muzzleloaders.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

tiny52 said:


> WRONG!
> 
> There are a number of states that allow a felon to possess and use a muzzle loader.
> ALSO...
> ...


Technically, you are correct, Federal law (in this circumstance) doesn't "trump" State law...

However, the Federal penal code is a seperate and distinct set of criminal laws that can be enforced in Federal Court in any and every state for violations of that Federal law committed within that State, or in interstate travels...the result is that while certain States may allow convicted and non-pardoned felons to posess ML guns, if it is a violation of the Fedral law, it is a Federal crime, and it can be prosecuted.

However, the last time I looked at the Federal laws on this specific issue, most, if not all, ML firearms were not defined as 'firearms' for the purpose of the Federal law of 'Felon in Possession of a Firearm.' That may have changed though, but this definitionis also why the Federal Law did/doesn't prohibit the mail order of fully functional ML weapons.

And yes, a Sheriff can arrest a Federal agent...but a Federal agent can also arrest a Sheriff.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I was going to bring up the point that losing the right to hunt with a gun might deter a person to not commit a felony, then I thought about it and realized a felony committing person doesn't think that way.


People make mistakes. The mentality of lumping ALL convicted felons into one group exemplifies about the same level of stupidity as the current laws do. Someone who got a drug conviction 20 years ago, has been clean ever since, and has made something of their life does not deserve to be classified in the same category as a three or four time loser who's been down for everything from robbery to aggravated assault. Some make a bad decision, do something stupid, take their medicine, and become better for it. Some, on the other hand, do not. There's a BIG difference in the two.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

In Oklahoma, a felon can hunt with a bow, cross bow, and muzzleloader, as long as it's a primitive type. In-lines with 209 primer or electronic ignition are not allowed. The laws need to change drastically, as far as I'm concerned. Someone who made a mistake 10 years ago and has payed their dues ought to have the chance to have their rights restored, without all the BS hoopla that comes with applying for a pardon. IMHO, a person who has been convicted of a "non violent" offense, has had no subsequent offenses for 10 years, and has bettered their life, should have their rights restored automatically.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

It depends on your state. Not all if them are the same.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Bigsho69 said:


> I would have to agree with Congress that *felons, no matter what the crime, should not be allowed to own guns. * However, when you are convicted of a felony the judge usually states you are no longer allowed to possess a firearm or any other dangerous weapon. I would suggest you have him contact his local ATF office and speak with one of the Agents. Get the persons name and ask the questions. Write it all down so you can provide the information if he gets in a jam. He should be able to hunt with a bow AND a muzzleloader. He could also shoot certain antique firearms that do not fall into the classification of a firearm by the ATF. He also needs to be mindful of state law as well. He can do it, he just has to take the necessary steps to protect himself from a prosecution.


So you think that a guy who got busted for drugs 20 years ago and has not had so much as a traffic ticket since, has a family, a good job, and a good life deserves the same level of disrespect as a habitual offender who has a felony record a mile long? You must be a democrat.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Someone who made a mistake 10 years ago and has payed their dues ought to have the chance to have their rights restored, without all the BS hoopla that comes with applying for a pardon.


I'm fairly certain that it is not, and was not a "mistake". Mistakes imply accident, and not on purpose...most crimes, especially felonies, carry with them souch things as "knowledge" and "intent". Simply put, it cannot be a "mistake if it is done intentionally and/or with knowledge. 

IMO, anyone wo has been convicted of a felony or other "intentional" crime, would be a lot better off accepting the truth of the matter, and not calling it a "mistake"...in this situation, calling it a "mistake" is making an excuse for bad acts...rather than accepting responsibility for it/them.

Now, as for the rest of your post, a lot of merit there, but also a very slippery slope to go down too.


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> So you think that a guy who got busted for drugs 20 years ago and has not had so much as a traffic ticket since, has a family, a good job, and a good life deserves the same level of disrespect as a habitual offender who has a felony record a mile long?


I could care less about how much respect or disrespect he/she gets. That and a hill of beans. However, do I believe all the various levels of felony convictions should be re-examined, and rights given back? No. No voting. No guns. No luck for you.

You had the chance prior to the crime to keep your rights. You chose not to. That's a choice the felon made, not me. Now the poor, poor felon regrets his/her bad choices. And now you have to live with it. Forever.

Talk about liberal...rofl

:elf_moon:

If its just for the sake of being treated differently, say from one felony level to another that has you upset, I guess we could all line up and give hugs to the lesser felons, you know - for the guy with felony possession 20 years ago.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

AHHH. The internet do gooders...


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Who freakin cares what PETA likes. They arent worth worrying about.


vermonster13 said:


> This is the kind of thread that should have been handled in PMs. PETA loves when people talk about how felons are allowed to hunt. daniel you should call a warden near where you live and ask the mods to delete this thread, nothing good can come of it.


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Epinepherine said:


> I could care less about how much respect or disrespect he/she gets. That and a hill of beans. However, do I believe all the various levels of felony convictions should be re-examined, and rights given back? No. No voting. No guns. No luck for you.
> 
> You had the chance prior to the crime to keep your rights. You chose not to. That's a choice the felon made, not me. Now the poor, poor felon regrets his/her bad choices. And now you have to live with it. Forever.
> 
> ...


That's too funny. I suppose you're one of those "holier than thou" guys who's never done anything wrong in your entire life. Don't use the term "you" in that reply, my record is just fine. But, I know a couple of guys who's aren't. You're right on the fact that it's all about "choices"... bad ones and good ones. I just don't subscribe to the farse of an opinion that one bad choice in a person's life defines who they are for the rest of it. But hey, you seem to have the front row seat on the amen side taken up, so lets hope you never make a mistake... oh i'm sorry, a "bad choice".


----------



## Lowlevlflyer (Aug 2, 2011)

Rolo said:


> I'm fairly certain that it is not, and was not a "mistake". *Mistakes imply accident, and not on purpose*...most crimes, especially felonies, carry with them souch things as "knowledge" and "intent". Simply put, it cannot be a "mistake if it is done intentionally and/or with knowledge.
> 
> IMO, anyone wo has been convicted of a felony or other "intentional" crime, would be a lot better off accepting the truth of the matter, and not calling it a "mistake"...in this situation, calling it a "mistake" is making an excuse for bad acts...rather than accepting responsibility for it/them.
> 
> Now, as for the rest of your post, a lot of merit there, but also a very slippery slope to go down too.


Might want to check your dictionary before you quote it:

*mis·take (m-stk)
n.
1. An error or fault resulting from defective judgment, deficient knowledge, or carelessness.
*


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> Might want to check your dictionary before you quote it:
> 
> *mis·take (m-stk)
> n.
> ...


It's neither "error" or "defective judgment" to do something intentionally and/or with knowledge. Sorry, but intentionally stealing something from someone else, or possessing drugs, or damaging someone's proprty on purpose, are not "mistakes"...the fact is that almost all felonies require knowledge or intent...thereby eliminating the excuse of "mistake" or "error" or deficient knowledge" or "carelessness"...because all of those things do not include knowledge or intent...


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope some of you guys realize that you can get a felony for driving too fast over the speed limit if the popo so desires.


----------



## swivelhead (Apr 6, 2004)

spec said:


> I hope some of you guys realize that you can get a felony for driving too fast over the speed limit if the popo so desires.


Good point, felonies aren't what they used to be. AZ legislature has designated fairly minor crimes felonies in my state over the years. The trend continues.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Cornfed said:


> I don't think it's something that needs to be tiptoed around either! In fact, one of my bowhunting buddies has a felony conviction but one that I can truly admire. He found out another man was sleeping with his fiance so he beat him half to death! Should be legal, in my humble opion, and certainly shouldn't keep a man from bowhunting!


sorry to hijack but why admire that? i obviously dont know the whole story. but you didnt say he was raping her and it takes two. unless it was a close friend that was the guy i wouldnt say two words to him in that situation but her on the other hand i would show the door faster than she could imagine.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> So you think that a guy who got busted for drugs 20 years ago and has not had so much as a traffic ticket since, has a family, a good job, and a good life deserves the same level of disrespect as a habitual offender who has a felony record a mile long? You must be a democrat.


LOL. Not a Democrat but unfortunately for him, he committed the crime not me. The problem with society today is people dont consider consequences before they act and that is how they end up in trouble. If he is such an outstanding citizen as you claim then have him make application with the United States Attorney General to have his rights reinstated. It can be done but its rare. Some of the most dangerous people I come across on a daily basis have little to no criminal history.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Lowlevlflyer said:


> People make mistakes. The mentality of lumping ALL convicted felons into one group exemplifies about the same level of stupidity as the current laws do. Someone who got a drug conviction 20 years ago, has been clean ever since, and has made something of their life does not deserve to be classified in the same category as a three or four time loser who's been down for everything from robbery to aggravated assault. Some make a bad decision, do something stupid, take their medicine, and become better for it. Some, on the other hand, do not. There's a BIG difference in the two.


+1
Someone that kills someone from drinking and driving should do jail time,fines and what ever else fits the crime,but years after their punishment is over its not right they cant own a gun.


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

decisions made by an individual before the age of 21 should not constitute a constraint on their rights for the rest of their lives, unless these decisions were violent in nature. there are always circumstances to be looked at by the individuals peers and sentencing should be handed out accordingly. that's my opinion on this subject.


----------

